# anti roll bar bushes size?



## mattdancerr (Sep 20, 2010)

hey everyone dubunit found today that i could use some new anti roll bar bushes but i've looked on ttshop and they come in 17,19 and 20mm which one do i need?
i've got a 2002 audi tt 225 quattro and i think its prefacelift

many thanks
Matt


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Standard ARB's are 20mm front and 14mm rear.


----------



## mattdancerr (Sep 20, 2010)

T3rbo first to reply as usual  you sure on that haven't the money to order wrong parts


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Positive mate



> Standard ARB's
> Front (20mm) 1J0 411 305 AE
> Rear (14mm) 1J0 511 409 H
> 
> ...


EDITED: As was showing incorrect sizes


----------



## mattdancerr (Sep 20, 2010)

that one says i need 19 and you said i need 20 so which one is it lol???


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Just to add more confusion rear arbs were 15mm up to Chassis Y-0600000, Audi made it all softer for us with 14mm after that.

However the oem bush part is a single part number for either bar.


----------



## mattdancerr (Sep 20, 2010)

yeh that hasn't helped lol just need the size for the front ones  why have they got more then one size dammit!


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

mattdancerr said:


> that one says i need 19 and you said i need 20 so which one is it lol???


Never noticed that... think Mr Bell must of been having an off day :lol:



jbell said:


> Front bar is 20mm, rear is 14mm.
> 
> H&R do a kit that has 25mm front and 21mm rear bars, adjustable in 2 places. The kit also contains a set of poly bushes, I can supply


Def 20mm :wink:


----------



## CharlieHodgson (Nov 14, 2014)

Hi, aware that this is an old post.

I have been emailing wak about ARB bushes, he has told me that standard front is 19mm and rear is 16mm.

I have a 2002 180 Quattro

In desperate need of them so please help me get the right ones the first time

Thanks all and merry christmas


----------



## Jamesc (May 23, 2010)

Not a huge amount of help for you, but my 03 Facelift 225 isn't 19mm as i bought some 19mm powerflex items after being told on here thats what i needed and were too small [smiley=bigcry.gif]

If you find out you need 19mm i have the new powerflex ones in the forsale section


----------

